# And now for something completely different



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

Near my home town is a Tibetian Buddhist retreat with a unique prayer wheel that I decided to model - why not do something different on the layout? Here's the real thing:










My model is based on two copper post tops, a 6 x 6 topped by a 4 x 4 for the pagoda look:










Next comes a prayer wheel I acquired on eBay.I also made some monks using sculpey:










Next steps are to add some decorative trim to the posts and lintils and paint the whole shabang in red, blue, green and gold. Will post shots when I'm done.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Very unique model! Nice work! THX for posting.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

What did you make the roof out of? It looks familiar...


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

The roof is made from two standard copper post tops from the home improvement store. I'm going to let them weather to a nice green patina.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

And here I thought you were going to show us a figurine of a man with three buttocks!







Seriously though, a pogoda is a very unique item and should make and interesting addition to your layout!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I like that idea 

In Weaverville California there is a Chineese temple left over from the GOLD RUSH. It is really something to see. It was donated to the state to preserve it. It is still active and on certian days it is closed to the public while some locals worship.


----------



## degill2 (Jun 7, 2009)

OMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM thats a great idea . thANKS FOR SHAREING WITH US THE PRAYER WHEEL AND THE MONKS


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Neat idea, and a very nice execution. Can we see a picture in site? That's very clever


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

That is an ingenious idea what with the post tops! 
Looking forward to see ing your progress.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.

The far eastern monk went to the doctor. He had Kung Flu.

An interesting bit of local color.


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

What, no Llasa Apso to guard the temple interior????


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is the finished prayer wheel in the garden. I plan on making some mini Tibetan prayer flags to string around the area plus adding a Buddha statue (I'm a sucker for garden statues). Hope this project gives you ideas for your own garden.


----------

